# whats the difference?



## queenofenvious (Jan 18, 2009)

hi, im new to the forum and very interested in gettin a 67 gto. heres my question..... what are the difs between the 67 gto, lemans and tempest? please help...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the body is the same -the differences on the outside are mainly the grilles and the tailights and there are different badges and where it says pontiac- also there are verticle louvers on the rear quarter of the lemans but not on the GTO- you should go to google and type in 67 tempest and look at images and then do the same for the GTO and Lemans - you will begin to see all the little differences that seperates how the different models look


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

besides the gto has a 2427 and the lemans has a 235 somehting.the body style rthe same the tailights were different,the lemans has the 3 ribbed fins on the quarter.and the grilles were different


----------



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Im not to certain so maybe someone else can confirm this but i believe a few of the tempest had column shifters and I think all the GTO models had a floor shifter.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

no some gtos came with the colum shift with a bench seat


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTOs are worth more.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've driven column shift GTO's. '65's thru '67's. Not common, but they're out there, and they came that way. In addition to all the body differences, don't forget all the mechanical ones! '67 GTO's had a turbo 400 auto trans instead of a 2 speed trans. They had a 400 engine instead of a 326. They had heavy duty suspension and cooling systems. And on and on. Much beefier and better mechanically. What's really funny is that the GTO option was only about $250-$350 more than a LeMans at the time. Talk about money well spent!


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

I have been looking at window weather strip kits. There is a separate kit for the 1967 Tempest in all forms ( Hardtop, Post, Convertible). I don't understand what could be different. Why wouldn't a 1967 GTO Post kit fit a 1967 Tempest Post kit ??? Any thoughts?


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

my 67 lemans came with buckets, v8, his/her hurst shifter, 350 turbo, a/c, it just needed the 400 (fixed that). but as stated above, GTO's get all the fame


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you buy a LeMans/Tempest and restore it you will be to GTO specs as all the parts available are GTO ones. not worth as much as GTO when done but you will pay a lot less for a good foundation car also.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

72GTO,
regarding the Tempest vs. Lemans/GTO window fuzzies: 
I wondered that too, but then last summer I checked out a tempest at a cruise night and I then noticed that the Tempests did NOT come with aluminum "brightwork" (actually this trim was stainless steel on convertibles) on the tops of the doors and rear side windows where the window fuzzies are. The Lemans/GTOs have this trim.
The Tempest window fuzzies are maybe different because they wrap up onto painted metal instead of trim. 

dave


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

Squidtone said:


> 72GTO,
> regarding the Tempest vs. Lemans/GTO window fuzzies:
> I wondered that too, but then last summer I checked out a tempest at a cruise night and I then noticed that the Tempests did NOT come with aluminum "brightwork" (actually this trim was stainless steel on convertibles) on the tops of the doors and rear side windows where the window fuzzies are. The Lemans/GTOs have this trim.
> The Tempest window fuzzies are maybe different because they wrap up onto painted metal instead of trim.
> ...


That makes sense; my Tempest does not have the bright work. The fuzzies would have to clip to the same spot on the quarter opening but the Tempest style would not have to be as tall. Do you know if the fuzzies on the stainless steel trim models comes up the top edge of the trim.... or is recessed? I've had a 67 GTO but it was 30 years ago and I don't recall even thinking about the fuzzies back then. :seeya:


----------



## TFREQUENCY (Feb 24, 2011)

If you're interested in cloning/tributing into a GTO. Besides YS, WS coded engines. Complete front grills, entire rear tail light panel with lights. Rocker panel, fender, door, & lower quarter chrome moldings. All emblems. Lemans would be tougher being that you need to replace to rear quarter because of those louvers. You would possibly only break even price wise because real 242's are more desirable, compared to the 237(Lemans) and 235(tempest). Good luck


----------



## bgvanorder (Apr 29, 2017)

Did any of the GTO's have a 6 pack carb on it? if so which ones?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

bgvanorder said:


> Did any of the GTO's have a 6 pack carb on it? if so which ones?


None of them had a six pack, it was referred to as Tripower.
'64, '65 and '66 had Tripower as an option, they went to the 4 barrel Quadrajet in '67.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Duffman6968 said:


> Im not to certain so maybe someone else can confirm this but i believe a few of the tempest had column shifters and I think all the GTO models had a floor shifter.


My '67 GTO came with an automatic, shifter is on the tree and a bench seat with the folding center arm rest.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I might have missed it in earlier posts here and if so I apologize. One of the big differences between a GTO and it cousins is the GTO has its backup lights in the bumper, while the cousins have theirs in the taillights. I've seen 2 GTO clones in 25 years and the bumpers had no backup lights in them.


----------



## Charles Rummel (Apr 30, 2017)

The serial number. Look up what the GTO serial number should be to make sure it's not a converted Lemans if you want a GTO. They are all good cars Usually the GTO has the bigger motor, hood scoop, duals, badges and cost more.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Most of all I have read, I agree with. I have never seen a Lemans; 1967 or older with a TH350 from the factory and the His n Hers shifter was not on the TH350, only the TH400 and first only in 1967, in a GTO. Pontiac had an agreement with Hurst and the ONLY car it was to be available in (including all GM) was the 1967 GTO.

It all comes down to what you like. In 1964 and 1965, the GTO was an option on a Tempest or Lemans. There were badging differences, hood differences and of course, engine, dashboard inlay, seat patterns and other differences. Due to that, a 64 and 65 are easier to clone, but the smart GTO purchasor will know to decode the trim tag or do searches to validate what they are buying. Not that you would be looking to deceive, just saying if you want to save money but want the look of a GTO the 64 and 65 are easier.

In 66 the GTO became its own model and while still based on the Temp/Lemans, the GTO was identified with 242 as the first 3 digits of the VIN (through 1971, I believe). To clone a 66/67 Temp/Lemans, you now had to cut the taillight panel out and as noted earlier, do some body work to remove the 'gills' on the rear qtr panel.

GTO will cost you more, but you will get more for it on the other end. In the end, they are all a Pontiac so you can't go wrong.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, as Mr Roper stated, the Tri-Power was an option on the 389 v8 equipped GTOs (64-66). The brass said no, no, slow it down. So in 1967, they opened up the block to a 400, put bigger heads on it and an 850(?) CFM carb and matched the factory 360 HP rating of the 389 tri-power. Sneaky Delorean, sneaky!


----------

